# Charlie taking Websites down



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

www.innermatrix.net

He must of got very mad.Dish didn't do this before.

:goodjob:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Haha I just went there and took a look and was told my information was being turned over to the authorities and DirecTV. (It was my first time ever going to this site)



> The following information was collected and logged from your computer:
> 
> Your IP address: 64.220.000.000
> 
> ...


So by just going there and looking makes me a hacker.

What a joke. It's a shame what is happening to America.


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Haha I just went there and took a look and was told my information was being turned over to the authorities and DirecTV. (It was my first time ever going to this site)
> 
> So by just going there and looking makes me a hacker.
> 
> What a joke. It's a shame what is happening to America.


Not like they can do anything with that. Look at the trouble the RIAA went through with Verizon.


----------



## Joe Capitano (Aug 13, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Haha I just went there and took a look and was told my information was being turned over to the authorities and DirecTV. (It was my first time ever going to this site)


So did I. This scares me a bit. Perhaps the link to that site should be deleted for safety's sake. The merely curious shouldn't be dragged into this.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Why would DISH turn over piracy suspects to their competitor? Is charlie that cheap? :rolling:


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

bogi said:


> Not like they can do anything with that. Look at the trouble the RIAA went through with Verizon.


But the RIAA won....


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I looked too....I'm not to concerned though I wasn't doing anything wrong by looking at a defunct website.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Me either, I never pirated satellite and don't plan to. They can't do anything to us by looking.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice another hack forum bites the dust! I went to that site a few times in the past to catch up the lstest hacker happenings, but the board with the most info I ever saw, DSSwareForums was taken down a few months ago. :goodjob:


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

It'll just pop up under a diffrent name.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

:rolling: 
Im inocent Im not a hacker of DBS 


Oh so i guess D will be on my @ss soon 


But Directv Knows i pay for my service 






I guess i better get ready for Jail Becuese i clicked on the link :rolling:


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't even have a DirecTV Reciever to hack. So if they go after me it would have to be for piracy by telepathy!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The web sites will probably just move offshore so they cannot be shut down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

For all we know, this forum can be a hacker forum too. We talk and discuss things here that dish or directv would never let a customer know. So everyone prepare yourselves for jail. The bandwagon is right around the corner. The good news is that in jail, you can get free Directv, but the bad news is your cellmate bubba probably will get you all to himself. LOL.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

And Zuma Hans is the warden.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

Joe Capitano said:


> So did I. This scares me a bit. Perhaps the link to that site should be deleted for safety's sake. The merely curious shouldn't be dragged into this.


This scares me as well, the administrator of this forum should have disabled the link as soon as it was discovered what the link was.

Idiot that I am I thought it was a link to a news item about the shutting down of websites. I'd never heard of that website before

I pay nearly $90/month ON DISHNET AND C-BAND programming
and don't even own a directv box.

I have been a regular visitor to this forum for dishnet news but 
now I'm going to pass.

James


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

jim said:


> I have been a regular visitor to this forum for dishnet news but
> now I'm going to pass.
> 
> James


We'll miss you Jim.

I'm putting a 3 year old in front of that site :computer: and have him hit refresh every 10 seconds for an hour. We'll see if I get interviewed.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I clicked on the link after seeing Scott's post (#2 in this thread) and knowing what would happen. I'm a paying DISH customer and have never gotten satellite service for free, but I do not like the high-handedness of presuming guilt of people who simply visit a web site. The providers have to solve piracy problems, of course, but implicating innocent visitors is not the way to do it.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

MikeW said:


> And Zuma Hans is the warden.


...and JeffCA is his chief guard...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I left the link up because people should see what happenes when your dumb enough to hack. 

People just clicking the link should not be worried at all, those who were members at the site may have something to worry about though.


----------



## zztzed (Sep 16, 2002)

Scott's right; realistically, people following a link from here have nothing to worry about. Webservers log access attempts, but they also usually log referers -- so anyone sifting through the logs will see a bunch of hits referred by this thread and just write them off as a bunch of curious people.

Although in all honesty I'd be surprised if they were actually using access logs as a way of determining who to go after. It's pretty impractical, and they could end up wasting resources on merely casual or curious readers. A members list would be a better way to go.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

MikeW said:


> And Zuma Hans is the warden.


Warden?

I thought he was in there already...if not, he belongs there.

--BF


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I left the link up because people should see what happenes when your dumb enough to hack.
> 
> People just clicking the link should not be worried at all, those who were members at the site may have something to worry about though.


thanks now i can relax :righton:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh brother, you people have nothing to worry about whats so ever. I am paying dish network subscriber as well and never ever attempted to do any illegal things but I always had a curiosity for the other side, so to make a long story short, curiosity did kill the cat, but we are not cats.


----------

